# milwaukee cordless mitersaw



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.toolboxbuzz.com/cordless-tools/miter-saw/milwaukee-introduces-m18-fuel-miter-saw/


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

Saw about it yesterday. 
Supposed to release on sept/oct.

I cant wait

Alot of Fuel outdoor power equipment to be released next spring

And a 18v drywall cutout (rotozip) tool.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope the roto zip is better than a dremel. I am CONSTANTLY buying dremels, so much I am about to start including the cost of a new dremel I to fiberglass repairs. I've got a collection of 6 trashed dremels and growing. All different models.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> I hope the roto zip is better than a dremel. I am CONSTANTLY buying dremels, so much I am about to start including the cost of a new dremel I to fiberglass repairs. I've got a collection of 6 trashed dremels and growing. All different models.


Two words... die grinder...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Man I wish cordless was where it is today when I built a few homes off generator power in Alaska.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I am open to something that survive fine particulate dust. Rotozip, both sizes have failed me, and EVERY model of dremel lowes sells from cheap to top dollar have failed as well.

The ultra fine dust gets in the motors and burns em up.

Suggestions?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> I am open to something that survive fine particulate dust. Rotozip, both sizes have failed me, and EVERY model of dremel lowes sells from cheap to top dollar have failed as well.
> 
> The ultra fine dust gets in the motors and burns em up.
> 
> Suggestions?


http://makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=GD0601


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> I am open to something that survive fine particulate dust. Rotozip, both sizes have failed me, and EVERY model of dremel lowes sells from cheap to top dollar have failed as well.
> 
> The ultra fine dust gets in the motors and burns em up.
> 
> Suggestions?


Anything that spins that fast and creates dust has a notoriously short life, die grinders, angle grinders, rotozips, they are all disposable.


----------



## da franklinator (Dec 18, 2015)

Do you ever blow them out after using them? Or does it just like up until it burns out?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Yup, I blow in the tool and the area to see where I am cutting as I am cutting.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

That saw looks slick. The cutting depth capacity is unbelievable for a battery powered saw, in my opinion.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

And it only weighs 47lbs.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> And it only weighs 47lbs.


Same as the Kapex. I have a feeling I'm going to end up with one of these.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

9.0 amps 

I am ready for the worm drive circular saw RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Im ready for the dual m18 9ah table saw!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would to if I did your guys work. 

It doesn't make sense to me. It would if I was doing interiors though. Or other things a lot. I would like to need it! Just for petting purposes! :laughing:

I set my saw up and leave it the whole job. It stays put in backyards until I leave.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't wait for the m18 truck unloader.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't wait for the m18 truck unloader.


With presets for arranging cut stations and tools according to trade or particular task.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

M18 forklift?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> And it only weighs 47lbs.


That's heavier than my hitachi 10" slider. Too heavy for a cordless saw IMO. I'd want a lightweight cordless saw for quick punch list jobs, this one makes no sense to me.


----------

